# Gas coming out of 2-cycle Walboro carb when priming



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

What would cause fuel to squirt out the carb when priming? When i prime I get a large amount of fuel from the carb throat. Any website on Walboro carbs to show how they work exactly?

Mark


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a Walbro with faulty check valves in base primer assy doing the same thing.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Go to www.walbro.com and select service/aftermarket at the top of the screen, then start chasing through the info. Have a good one. Geo


----------

